# Throwing up bones



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax threw up a 1 1/2" bone this morning. I'm sure it was a sparerib from last night. 

Don't the bones usually dissolve? 
Are the spareribs to big for her? 
Should I have them cut up next time?

btw...she was acting a little wonky last nite and slept on the floor (never does that). She refused ham this morning while I gave her a gas-x pill, which is really weird....

ope..there's a little burp!!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont feed Rocky raw, but Dh gave him rib bones one night (he get ocassional treats) and he ended up throwing up bone splinters the next day. Needless to say I dont give him rib bones anymore.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She was chewing up the bones quite well but I think she scarfed that right down last nite. Maybe I'll have to have the meat department slice the bones up. Normally I use chicken backs, which are smaller, softer bones.

her stomach is a little hard this morning. do you know how often you can give them gas-x?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't give rib bones, they are a bit too dense in my opinion, and I don't feed ham either. If it is a pork butt type piece ok, but ham usually has salt and other chemicals for curing, causing digestive upset. I don't give anything that is smoked either.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It was a slice of ham just to wrap the pill in it. But she dropped that right on the floor and wouldn't eat it.

how often can I give her the gas-x? She's playing this morning so she isn't feeling to bad.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

In my experience, and from what I've seen others relate of their experiences in the Dogster raw forums, dogs will throw a bone up if they haven't chewed it thoroughly enough. If she can't chew ribs thoroughly, it might be best that she doesn't get ribs anymore.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

OK...but how often can I give her gas-x?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Is she showing signs of bloat? If so then give it as often as you need to.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I can't answer on the gas-x since I never use it.

The bones - if she's not chewing them enough and her body knows it can't pass them then it will remove them via the other end.









Has she eaten her normal breakfast? If so, I wouldn't worry about the gas-x.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I did not feed her breakfast yet because she refused the piece of lunch meat. 

Other than throwing up the bone and some white foam she seems fine.

She doesn't seem to be in any distress at all. I'll feed her now and see if she'll eat.

Thanks all!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yes...she ate. I only gave her the muscle meat of venison and ground turkey. I'll give her regular meal tonight.

Laurie - do you give rib bones? Can I still give them if I have them cut up in 1" - 1 1/2" strips so she'll chew them up more?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I know that Rafi had half of a pork bone and was up all night with an upset stomach, panting, etc. Then in the morning he threw up some bone fragments and the rest came out the other end...in hard poops. After that he was fine. 

I am hoping to be able to buy a grinder b/c he just doesn't handle bones well!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Jax is BEAUTIFUL, by the way.. was ogling her in a picture thread.







Venison, turkey, and what kind of ribs-- pork or beef? Is raw new for Jax? This seems like a lot of variety to begin raw with. Or, has Jax been on raw for quite a while and is long accustomed to venison, beef, turkey, etc?

Easiest bones: Chicken!







Some of the other bones are tougher to digest. When I started Grimm on raw, we started with turkey.. not a great choice. He threw up turkey bone off and on until his body adjusted to raw. Then he did fine on it, but I just use chicken for the bones now. I like easy.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have given rib bones before...more as a recreational bone. I usually let them chew on it for a bit, get all the meat off, maybe crunch a little bone, and then take them away.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought sparerib "brisquet" once and she did fine with those.But the strips were about an 1" long so one crunch broke the bones up small enough. 

She's seems fine now. She ate what I gave her and was running around when I went to check on the horses.

Patti - Thank you very much! She has a personality to match. Everyone who knows her loves her. She's always smiling! I ogle your Grimm everytime there's a new picture. He's so handsome!!

She's been on Raw for a couple of months now and is doing very well. This is the first problem she's had. Mixing the venison with the turkey was the only way i could get her to eat the venison. I usually use chicken for bones but thought I would give her a bit of variety. I guess from now on I'll use turkey neck as the variety for the bones.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't use rib bones because 3 of my 5 are too small to chew them. I did just get some pork rib tips (the strip they cut from the ribs to make the slab nice and even).

Pork bones are softer than beef so Mauser and Sasha have no problems with them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think if I have the meat department cut it into strips like the last ones were she won't have a problem. 

Poor girl...I thought she was feeling better so we went to agility last nite. She kept leaving me and running to the gate. She'd stand there with her nose stuck thru it. So me...completely missing her cues...made her come back to me and then we did some rally. But she wouldn't play with her ball as a reward..just kept going back to the gate. So we packed up and left because it was then obvious she wasn't into it and forcing her wasn't going to solve anything. she pulled all the way to the car and then had diarhea. My poor girl just wanted to go HOME!!


----------

